# Old school pencil sharpener restoration



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)

I had this old pencil sharpener in my shop for years. When I moved in the house back in 05 I found it in the basment. It was screwed to a wall. It was just as it looks in the before pix. Dirty and greasy grimey looking. It is originally the suction base version. But someone removed it and drilled a few holes in it.
So, I scraped the paint off and sanded it down. Then primed it.
Then decided I should fill the holes. I used milliput 2 part epoxy putty to fill em in.
Then sanded that down and reprimed it.
I went with a semi gloss black to match the original base color.
I just need to wait till it's dry to finish putting it back together.
I cleaned up the sharpeners and it still works great.
Here's some pix....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)

Finished!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 25, 2019)

Wow that brings back memories!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2019)

They were the greatest! Truly sharpened a dull pencil! My folks had one -- wish I had it now! Great job on the restorations! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 25, 2019)

Another great project. Good use of Milliput. I use it on my snowmen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 25, 2019)

Dude, that is too cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice project. We have a pencil sharpener museum in Logan. Some fella collected them for years and then gave the collection to the Hocking County Visitor Center.
On youtube Paul A. Johnson pencil sharpener museum.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 26, 2019)

Too cool! That thing needs pinstriped! 
I have an old one waiting for appropriate mount location.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2019)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Have one in the shop that eats pencils like cotton candy. Not sure what it's problem is, but about the time it's gets the pencil sharp it snaps the lead off and you start over. I think it's just plain worn out and the pins wobble on the cutting heads or something.

Bought a couple of the little square manual jobbers like you carried in your book bag at hobby lobby, thought I'd found something there. Angle isn't quite correct and turns them to a micro-fine point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Have one in the shop that eats pencils like cotton candy. Not sure what it's problem is, but about the time it's gets the pencil sharp it snaps the lead off and you start over. I think it's just plain worn out and the pins wobble on the cutting heads or something.
> 
> Bought a couple of the little square manual jobbers like you carried in your book bag at hobby lobby, thought I'd found something there. Angle isn't quite correct and turns them to a micro-fine point.



They sell replacement cutter assemblies on ebay.
Or, clean it out. Unscrew the handle, then the pull the cutter unit out. Unscrew the 2 cutter screws, and clean em with a brass brush.
Then clean out the center of the unit. Most likely there's a broken pencil tip stuck down at the end.
Grease up the gear end a little bit and put it back together. See if that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Cool I'll give it a whirl and see what I can find. Have attempted to clean the center, and it does appear clean, but something in there isn't right.


----------



## TimR (Aug 26, 2019)

Not as handsome as Marc’s, but mine is a ‘tactical ‘ unit apparently! Ok, maybe not tactical...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## The100road (Aug 26, 2019)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2019)

Same problem you have Rocky. Let me know if you can fix it. Frustrating. As I recall one of the jobs in the classroom was to empty the pencil sharpener.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Same problem you have Rocky. Let me know if you can fix it. Frustrating. As I recall one of the jobs in the classroom was to empty the pencil sharpener.



David, can you post a pic of your pencil sharpener?


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Took mine apart as far as I could, which wasn't very far. Handle is riveted on, as in seriously riveted on, cutters don't come out. Was able to get the screws out of the cutters, grease everything, and tighten it up, but that was about it. It will sharpen a pencil without breaking the lead off now that everything is tight, but the cutters are seriously dull. 

It would appear this is my simplest fix...

Or, I could go for the anti-microbial fix...

Not necessarily as cool, but you can't fix what you can't take apart. 

Don't buy those from Office Max y'all, the simple fix is $14 more, and the anti-microbial fix is $22 more there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

